# Tile Floor



## ashesc212 (Dec 11, 2008)

If I were to build an enclosure with a tile floor, what sort of grout and sealant could I use that wouldn't be toxic for a beardie and tegu?


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 11, 2008)

I believe Carol, AKA reptileszz, on this forum did something similar. I would PM her and ask.


----------



## Deafbum (Dec 12, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 12, 2008)

I used sheet vinyl flooring on the floor and up the sides about 8 inches. Then you only have to seal the corners. They haven't scratched it yet.


----------



## Deafbum (Dec 13, 2008)

Is it hard to make the vinyl bend were the supports are?


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 13, 2008)

No, it's not bad. the hard part is weighting down or clamping each step so the glue will dry. It takes 4 steps, so 4 days to do it.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 13, 2008)

too bad you're a busy guy I bet you could go into bussiness with your cage building. Can u ship to Canada LOL?


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help. 

The first enclosure is for the beardie so I think I'm just going to put tile in without grout so I can take them out and clean them. 

Now I'm trying to figure out what type of wood stain would be best to use that would be animal safe.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 13, 2008)

ashesc212 said:


> The first enclosure is for the beardie so I think I'm just going to put tile in without grout so I can take them out and clean them.
> 
> Now I'm trying to figure out what type of wood stain would be best to use that would be animal safe.


We use slate tiles with the Beardies, ungrouted so they can be removed for cleaning (like you said).

As long as you but a few coats of polyurethane and stain should be OK.


----------



## Deafbum (Dec 14, 2008)

Is it better to use water-based or oil-based polyurathane?

I heard that the water based does not last as long


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 14, 2008)

I used exterior latex paint with Kilz primer underneath. A few corners have worn off but not bad for over 1 year old.


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 15, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> ashesc212 said:
> 
> 
> > The first enclosure is for the beardie so I think I'm just going to put tile in without grout so I can take them out and clean them.
> ...



Thanks! So I'm going to go with water-based stain and water-based Polyurethane. That seems to be the consensus. We picked her up some nice tiles the other day. 

Even though it's nice that we bought her all these finishing touches, we are not ready to finish it yet lol. Argh - every time we move forward we find out something is wrong. For example, we didn't bring our measuring tape to Home Depot when they cut the wood, and, now we have a few pieces that are a little short here or there. Plus, a few of the panels we bought were supposed to be 24" wide, but only one of them is actually to that spec and the others are 23". As we go we have to keep improvising so it's taking us a while.

We couldn't even find any sort of slider for the sliding glass doors in the front so now I have to make one. I think I should be ready to start staining by Wednesday, HOPEFULLY. We also had some cost overruns, I sure wouldn't make a good carpenter haha.


----------

